# How did Vivaldi see his fifth progressions?



## Vivaldi (Aug 26, 2012)

Vivaldi was a proponent of fifth progressions. Many of his concerti in particular his instrumental works include at least one fifth progression in their 1st and 3rd movements. What I seek to know is - did he structure the piece around a fifth progression? My understanding of the circle of fifths is quite bleak. After listening to all of his known compositions, my intuitive understanding is that his fifth progressions can be extracted from a particular movement and make musical sense on their own accord. The first movement of some concerto has two parts: A and B. A is arbitrary music composed by Vivaldi - and is open to experimentation and improvisation. B however, is a fifth progression and cannot be open to experimentation because it encompasses a particular set of rules that make it unchangeable and is in many ways timeless and eternal. Did Vivaldi structure his music around B (the fifth progression). I wonder if he composed the fifth progression first and then extending outwards in his musical ideas?


----------

